# christmas card photos



## frommrstomommy (Nov 23, 2016)

needed a photo for xmas cards.. kids were not exactly the most cooperative they've ever been. lol but these only cost me some ice cream and my sanity <3

1


CBC_3607-Edit by Bonnie Craig, on Flickr
2


CBC_3608 by Bonnie Craig, on Flickr
3


CBC_3604 by Bonnie Craig, on Flickr
4 


CBC_3598 by Bonnie Craig, on Flickr


----------



## mrpink (Nov 23, 2016)

Did you forget his shirt?




p!nK


----------



## frommrstomommy (Nov 23, 2016)

lol he was supposed to be wearing this green ish button down shirt but he refused last minute and so I gave him the option of this or the shirt and he chose the suspenders.


----------



## Desert Rose (Nov 23, 2016)

Kids need parents because they make bad choices sometimes.


----------



## zombiesniper (Nov 23, 2016)

The first one is the best IMO.
No shirt, suspenders and a bow tie = creepy to me


----------



## The_Traveler (Nov 25, 2016)

Since these are your children, it's your choice for which one.
But the vignette is a bit strong and the color a bit blueish for my taste.


----------



## pixmedic (Nov 25, 2016)

#1 is the best of the set. 
i dont care for the vignetting though. 
also might have shifted the WB to a little on the warmer side.


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 25, 2016)

I like them all but #1 seems the best fit. Is he a future Chippendale or Jeffro for the future Beverly Hillbillies movie (2030).


----------



## frommrstomommy (Nov 25, 2016)

Thanks all for the comments. I thought he was cute in them but maybe he is too old for that now  lol I want him to be a little guy forever, you know. He is 4 and a half ish. I need to calibrate again, its been a while. They also look cooler to me today than they did when I edited.. hmm.


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 25, 2016)

frommrstomommy said:


> Thanks all for the comments. I thought he was cute in them but maybe he is too old for that now  lol I want him to be a little guy forever, you know. He is 4 and a half ish. I need to calibrate again, its been a while. They also look cooler to me today than they did when I edited.. hmm.



I was just being silly, they are fantastic too me, really.


----------



## Dave442 (Nov 25, 2016)

I would also go with the first one, but going the other way with the vignette slider. 
It looks like you raised the blacks, might consider dropping the green saturation very slightly; although I expect you are going for the green and red theme. 

I agree on the WB looking a bit cool, although sometimes I make an adjustment in the Camera Profile to get ride of a yellow-greenish skin tint (or better setting up a custom color profile if you haven't done so already).


----------



## Granddad (Nov 25, 2016)

I love your daughter's expression in the last one ... "This is gonna cost you THREE scoops, Mom!"


----------



## vintagesnaps (Nov 25, 2016)

Since you live (I think) in a warm climate I thought it was on purpose! lol And I actually didn't realize at first he didn't have a shirt on because I just saw the bow tie from under the throw/afghan. 

To me a bow tie and suspenders and no shirt doesn't seem _that_ unusual - working with young children, sometimes they don't care if they have a shirt or pants on - get that diaper changed or them halfway dressed and they're ready to go! lol So I think this is rather charming and just being kids. 

But the others made me smile because the two of them look like they were having fun together; as you kept taking pictures the throw was sliding off and by the last one they were just playing and didn't care about messing up your pictures! Although she looks like she's maybe ready to be done! lol

The third one is rather sweet maybe to print and keep for your family. I'd keep the others as just fun pictures from this Christmas - and use the first one on cards.


----------



## Desert Rose (Nov 25, 2016)

Heh. Kids have parents to show them what a good decision looks like for the first 12 years and then they MIGHT make good decisions on their own or with a little nudging. But very young kids never want what's right for them, they want cake for breakfast and to run around naked forever.
If kids were ready to make their own choices right off the bat, we would give birth and move on.

Cute kids there.


----------



## JonA_CT (Nov 25, 2016)

Desert Rose said:


> Heh. Kids have parents to show them what a good decision looks like for the first 12 years and then they MIGHT make good decisions on their own or with a little nudging. But very young kids never want what's right for them, they want cake for breakfast and to run around naked forever.
> If kids were ready to make their own choices right off the bat, we would give birth and move on.
> 
> Cute kids there.



I'm just going to say that sometimes it's better not to pass judgement on situation where maybe you don't understand/know all of the variables. 



I agree with the WB options, and with the fact that the first one looks perfect for a card!


----------



## Desert Rose (Nov 26, 2016)

No judgments have been passed, I don't know what you are referring to.


----------



## frommrstomommy (Nov 27, 2016)

Thanks for all the comments <3 The first is definitely our card pic.. and there was a head swap in there LOL We shot for seriously like.. 7 mins and they were done. It will work for sure!! I will revisit the edits one day this week when I have the time and energy before sending to the printer though.


----------



## frommrstomommy (Nov 27, 2016)

better? I couldn't do a whole lot without re-doing the head swap because I first edited the images, then swapped head and then sent back to lightroom and exported from there so I could only kind of edit on top of from a clean slate on this. hopefully that made sense. haha thoughts? 




CBC_3607-Edit-2 by Bonnie Craig, on Flickr


----------



## Peeb (Nov 27, 2016)

Your kids are incredibly cute! Don't spend much time fretting over internet parent advice.  You know your kids better than we do!


----------



## Derrel (Nov 27, 2016)

Yes...better in this last example photo (seen above in Post #18).  clone out the two white spots at the outlines of daughter and son's head? And possibly burn down the background at the left and on the yellow that peeks out to the left of the kids? With the vignette that has been applied, these lighter tones really draw my eye away from the kids. or, maybe drop the saturation on the yellows by a bit? Merry Christmas season to you!


----------



## photo1x1.com (Nov 28, 2016)

Those are cute!
My vote would too go for the first one, but I also like 3 and 4. I had to smile for the suspenders and bow tie without shirt - great because here it is really cold at christmas. That´s something special and people would love it here in Europe I think.
Since you were able to swap the head, you seem to be  a bit into editing: What about creating a card with all images on one to tell kind of a story?
BTW: if you want to take pictures of kids, more often than not it is better to not tell them what to do or what to wear . You´ve done a good job!


----------



## Frank F. (Nov 29, 2016)

#1 is great. The nude versions are not to my liking


----------



## Desert Rose (Dec 3, 2016)

Slightly disturbing, reminiscent of chippendales.
Home


----------



## vintagesnaps (Dec 3, 2016)

If that's where your mind goes... I've been in education a long time and have worked with lots of kids and families; I know when there's reason for concern and this doesn't seem like one. I don't see a problem with this being in your own back yard or to be on cards being sent to family and friends. To me it's just the funny kind of experience that happens with kids which can make for a fun memory.


----------



## grrr8scott (Dec 3, 2016)

vintagesnaps said:


> If that's where your mind goes... I've been in education a long time and have worked with lots of kids and families; I know when there's reason for concern and this doesn't seem like one. I don't see a problem with this being in your own back yard or to be on cards being sent to family and friends. To me it's just the funny kind of experience that happens with kids which can make for a fun memory.





photo1x1.com said:


> Those are cute!
> My vote would too go for the first one, but I also like 3 and 4. I had to smile for the suspenders and bow tie without shirt - great because here it is really cold at christmas. That´s something special and people would love it here in Europe I think.
> Since you were able to swap the head, you seem to be  a bit into editing: What about creating a card with all images on one to tell kind of a story?
> BTW: if you want to take pictures of kids, more often than not it is better to not tell them what to do or what to wear . You´ve done a good job!
> ...



The worst day of the Christmas season was the day my wife scheduled for pictures.  It was back in the film days. Our kids hated wearing the clothes she picked out and hated posing for the pictures. She'd get frustrated with them and then get upset with me when she was picking the least bad photo from the roll of 36.  Now we go through the same with our granddaughters.  My wife bought them dresses and tights. The tights never made it to the photo shoot and the 4 year old wouldn't take off her sweatshirt. But we got two usable photos, so all is well. Regarding the clothing, you have to pick your battles. Shirt/no shirt?  No biggie in my book under these circumstances. We'd definitely have a talk if we were going to something formal, but here he cooperated with the photos, and that was your main goal.  Well done.


----------

